# the funniest CL add ever



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

NEED SOMEONE TO PUT LOTION ON MY BACK
this poor dude


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm up for it! See how good dogs really work! Teach them to put lotion on, and I collect the money, good idea?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Now that made me laugh ...... w t h !


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG WTF is this guy for real :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

lol thats totally bada$$
i sudjest shower wall? thats how i do it with a sunburn .......
he he totally awesome put lotion on for $40 a week he!! id do it if i was in his area....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm... That's the epitome of loser-dom. Wonder if someone is playing a really good practical joke on him.

Either way poor guy, but couldn't he just go to a tanning spa & have one of the clerks do it???


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i thought it was funny


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO!! Are you freakin serious!? That's just crazy! Nah.. not me.. that's probably a set-up!! I don't trust folks anyways... so Nope, that's a big NEGATIVE.COM lol!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i thought it was funny


No doubt, it's funny! But how pathetic & what a creep?!?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Makes me think of herbert from family guy...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Makes me think of herbert from family guy...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Makes me think of herbert from family guy...


:clap::rofl::clap:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

......I'd do it. Poor guy. Aghahaha @ Herbert the Pervert. Got a tip for ya in my pocket, why don't ya go ahead and fish it on out? AHGHAGAHAGAHAGAHGAGAGAHAHAHAGAGHAGHAGAHGAHGHA!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Makes me think of herbert from family guy...





reddoggy said:


> ......I'd do it. Poor guy. Aghahaha @ Herbert the Pervert. Got a tip for ya in my pocket, why don't ya go ahead and fish it on out? AHGHAGAHAGAHAGAHGAGAGAHAHAHAGAGHAGHAGAHGAHGHA!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 
You guys kill me


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

now that some funny right Reddoggy....lmao


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

aww I'm so dissapointed it was flagged. But I think I got the jist of it lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Flagged for removal. Dang it.


----------

